# AMD: Radeon-GPUs mit nur noch 18 Prozent Marktanteil - Nvidia weit vorne



## MichaelBonke (20. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *AMD: Radeon-GPUs mit nur noch 18 Prozent Marktanteil - Nvidia weit vorne* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: AMD: Radeon-GPUs mit nur noch 18 Prozent Marktanteil - Nvidia weit vorne


----------



## NeroOne (20. August 2015)

Mit so einem signifikanten Unterschied hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Ich selbst besitze seid ich denken kann Nvidea-Grafikkarten und habe schon oft mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine AMD Karte zu kaufen. Trotzdem ist es nie zu einem Markenwechsel gekommen. Momentan stehe ich wieder vor der Entscheidung mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen und habe mich, vorerst,  nun für die GTX 970 entschieden. Statt der R9 390/R9 390x. Ich habe irgendwie immer noch einen tiefsitzenden Zweifel. Woher dieser kommt? Ich kann es nicht sagen. Vielleicht ist es die Angst vor dem Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke,  vielleicht die Angst vor einer minderwertigen Qualität (die ja gar nicht bestehen muss). Ich habe einfach nicht das Geld für Experimente. Ich warte jetzt nun schon seid Tagen auf die Tests der AMD Nano. Vielleicht kann diese mich ja noch überzeugen. Die Fury ist mir zu teuer. Eine R9 290x...hmmm....siehe Bedenken oben. Naja, ich hoffe jedenfalls das AMD nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet. Ganz im Gegenteil, wünschenswert wäre mir sogar mal ein dritter Konkurrent. Zwecks Preiskampf und Qualität. Alles gute AMD und her mit den Benchmarks der Nano! Eine Woche gebe ich euch noch ;D


----------



## Gemar (20. August 2015)

Da die Zahlen von NVidia stammen, möchte ich sie gerne etwas anzweifeln.

Hier mal die Zahlen der Steam-Umfrage vom Juli 2015:

NVidia: 52%
ATi(AMD: 27%
Intel: 20%

Was jetzt in welcher Betrachtungsweise stimmt, weiß wohl niemand so genau.
Mal sehen was die neuen AMD Karten so bringen, ich bin bisher auch noch bei NVidia geblieben.
Einfach wegen der Treiber und dem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## MichaelBonke (20. August 2015)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ehem, die Zahlen stammen von NVidia liebe PC Games! Daher möchte ich diese gerne anzweifeln.
> 
> Hier mal die Zahlen der Steam-Umfrage vom Juli 2015:
> 
> ...



In der Grafik geht's nur um dedizierte Grafikkarten.
Wie auch im Artikel steht.


----------



## Gemar (20. August 2015)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> In der Grafik geht's nur um dedizierte Grafikkarten.
> Wie auch im Artikel steht.



Ok, ich habe mal auf einer unabhängigen Seite Statistiken dazu angeschaut.
Das niederschmetternde Ergebnis kommt bis zum Q1 2015 sogar hin.

An den Preisen kann man sehen wie gut es NVidia geht, die Karten sind nämlich allesamt 10 bis 20% teuerer im Angesicht der Leistung die sie bringen.
Ich habe mir aufgrund dessen auch nur noch gebrauchte NVidia Karten zugelegt. Treiber und Stromverbrauch überzeugten bisher eben doch mehr.
Ich hoffe AMD erholt sich mit seiner nächsten Generation wieder.


----------



## Triplezer0 (20. August 2015)

Schaut schlecht aus für AMD. Aber ich prophezeie schon seit Jahren dass es mit denen bergab gehen wird. Mir graut allerdings davor wie teuer Nvidia Karten sein werden wenn die ein Monopol erreichen sollten.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2015)

ich kämpfe mal dagegen an und bestell mir eine ATI


----------



## Orzhov (20. August 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich kämpfe mal dagegen an und bestell mir eine ATI



Dann kämpf mal weiter mit den Windmühlen. Passt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2015)

Ich wäre bei den Angaben, was die Beurteilung für den Gamer-Markt angeht, sehr vorsichtig, denn die ganzen für Gaming lächerlichen GT720&co-Karten in Millionen von Fertig-PC zählen ja auch mit als "dedizierte Grafikkarten". Interessant wäre eher, wie es bei den Verkäufen von Karten ab der 100€-Preisklasse aussieht (ab AMD R7 260X und Nvidia GTX 750 Ti), die auch für moderne Spiele noch akzeptabel sind. Und vor allem: bei wirklich einzeln gekauften Karten, die nicht schon im PC drin sind. 

UND interessant wäre auch, wenn es nicht nur ein einziges Quartal ist. Kann ja sein, dass genau in das Quartal ein Deal mit 10 Mio dedizierten GT720 in HP-PCs fällt...  

Klar: für AMD ist es so oder so nicht gut, vor allem, wenn die Marktanteile mit dem Umsatz korrelieren, also auch der Umsatz nur ca 20:80 aussieht. Wenn es wiederum um reine Stückzahlen geht, dann sagt das eh wenig aus.


----------



## Sanador (20. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Dann kämpf mal weiter mit den Windmühlen. Passt.


Wird auch schwierig sein, da es ATI seit 10 Jahren gar nicht mehr gibt.

Mich wundert es gar nicht mal.
Die Fury ist ein ziemlicher Übertaktungs-Krüppel und der Rest ist alter Kaffee von 2013.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wird auch schwierig sein, da es ATI seit 10 Jahren gar nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Mich wundert es gar nicht mal.
> Die Fury ist ein ziemlicher Übertaktungs-Krüppel und der Rest ist alter Kaffee von 2013.


 ja und? ^^ Wichtig ist für die meisten einzig Preis-Leistung, und wenn AMD dann eine Karte für 300€ anbietet, die so schnell wie eine Nvidia für 350€ ist, dann spielt es keine Rolle, wie alt die Technik ist. Lediglich den Strombedarf muss man dann noch im Auge behalten, der kann je nach Spieler-Typ am Ende die billigere Karte teurer machen. Aber ansonsten hat auch Nvidia schon oft genug alte Chips nur im Detail einen Tick verbessert und in der Folgegeneration erneut verwendet, OHNE dass da die Verkaufszahlen schwächer wurden.


----------



## Malifurion (20. August 2015)

Ich glaube, dass der Marktanteil wohl eher im Breich der Pro Cards auf die Grafik zutrifft. Im Renderbereich ist Nvidia einfach vorn. Cuda hat sich durchsetzen können. Das merkt man bei Octane, Furryball und was weiß ich noch für GPU Renderer. Im Bereich der Spiele wirbt Nvidia aber auch mit guten Angeboten. Teilweise sind Consumer Cards wie die Titan X eine sinnvollere Investition als eine Pro Card für den Professionellen Bereich in 3D Anwendungen, etc. AMD hat hier einfach schon viel zu viel verloren, da die Karten bisher immer Probleme machten. Für reines Gaming sind sie Ok, aber viele wollen auch mehr am Rechner machen, wobei der Catalyist Treiber meistens nur Zicken macht. Daher sind alle GPU Renderer auf Nvidia Technologie zugeschnitten. Ein großer Markt, dem AMD durch die Lappen gegangen ist.


----------



## Sanador (20. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja und? ^^ Wichtig ist für die meisten einzig Preis-Leistung, und wenn AMD dann eine Karte für 300€ anbietet, die so schnell wie eine Nvidia für 350€ ist, dann spielt es keine Rolle, wie alt die Technik ist. Lediglich den Strombedarf muss man dann noch im Auge behalten, der kann je nach Spieler-Typ am Ende die billigere Karte teurer machen. Aber ansonsten hat auch Nvidia schon oft genug alte Chips nur im Detail einen Tick verbessert und in der Folgegeneration erneut verwendet, OHNE dass da die Verkaufszahlen schwächer wurden.


Ich hab zwar nur die Gründe für die Enthusiasten genannt, aber egal...
Und nein, der großen Masse ist die Preis-Leistung völlig egal. Sie kaufen das, was sie aus der Werbung kennen. In Sachen Vermarktung ist Nvidia AMD weit voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nur die Gründe für die Enthusiasten genannt, aber egal...


 Dann musst du das aber auch sagen - die sind eher ein kleiner Teil der Kunden 

Und das mit dem Marketing glaub ich nicht so ganz. Klar lassen sich viele vom Marketing beeinflussen, aber wer sich eh schon die Mühe macht, in einem auf Hardware spezialisierten Onlineshop nach einer Einzelkarte zu suchen, der wird sich meistens auch vorher in Tests und Foren informiert haben. Ich glaub eher, dass da Markting plus die Legende, Nvidia sei "besser" bei Treibern&co, in der Summe zusammen kommt. 

Aber so oder so: dazu müssten wir erstmal wissen, wie der Markt für die DIE Karten aussieht, die Leute wirklich einzeln selber bewusst kaufen und die nicht in PCs schon dabei sind.  


@Malifurion:  du glaubst ernsthaft, dass nur wegen Profi-Karten die Marktanteile sich derart darstellen? ^^  Das glaub ich nun wirklich beim besten Willen nicht. Der große Umsatz wird IMHO eher mit der Masse an "billigen" Karten in Fertig/Büro-PCs gemacht. Das macht viel mehr aus, als wenn von 1000 PCs in Firmen vielleicht 3-4 zum Rendern da sind und dort dann sehr teure Karten zu finden sind.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2015)

nicht zu vergessen Herb, die Gammel PCs aus dem Mediamark die hier als Gaming PC vorgetäuscht werden, haben ja auch alle so ne Ranzkarte drin und das sind auch nicht wenige


----------



## Sanador (20. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann musst du das aber auch sagen - die sind eher ein kleiner Teil der Kunden


Da wir hier auf einer Spiele-Seite sind, dachte ich, es wäre offensichtlich.
Bei der Steam-Hardware-Umfrage ist die GTX 970 auf Platz 1 der dedizierten Grafikkarten. So unbedeutend ist diese Gruppe auch wieder nicht. 
Steam Hardware & Software Survey


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Da wir hier auf einer Spiele-Seite sind, dachte ich, es wäre offensichtlich.


 Selbst unter Spielern haben wohl die wenigstens eine "Enthusiasten"-Karte - Spieler sind ja nicht alles "hardcoregamer".  Und die GTX 970 zb ist doch noch lange keine Enthusiastenkarte ^^   Bei den weitaus meisten Spielern sind eher Karten zwischen 150 und 400 Euro gefragt, viele Gamer haben auch seit 3-4 Jahren eine Karte für "damals" 200-250 Euro und sind immer noch zufrieden.  Die weitaus meisten Nachfragen nach neuen Grafikkarten bzw. Grafikkarten in einem neuen PC-Setting hier betreffen den Preisbereich von 200 bis 400 Euro, und bei solchen Karten steht AMD nun wirklich nicht schlechter als Nvidia da.  zB die GTX 970: deren Konkurrenz, die AMD R9 290, ist für ihren Preis auch ein guter Kauf, sofern man nicht täglich mehr als 2-3h im Schnitt spielt (wegen Strombedarf).


----------



## Sanador (20. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Selbst unter Spielern haben wohl die wenigstens eine "Enthusiasten"-Karte - Spieler sind ja nicht alles "hardcoregamer".  Und die GTX 970 zb ist doch noch lange keine Enthusiastenkarte ^^   Bei den weitaus meisten Spielern sind eher Karten zwischen 150 und 400 Euro gefragt, viele Gamer haben auch seit 3-4 Jahren eine Karte für "damals" 200-250 Euro und sind immer noch zufrieden.  Die weitaus meisten Nachfragen nach neuen Grafikkarten bzw. Grafikkarten in einem neuen PC-Setting hier betreffen den Preisbereich von 200 bis 400 Euro, und bei solchen Karten steht AMD nun wirklich nicht schlechter als Nvidia da.  zB die GTX 970: deren Konkurrenz, die AMD R9 290, ist für ihren Preis auch ein guter Kauf, sofern man nicht täglich mehr als 2-3h im Schnitt spielt (wegen Strombedarf).


Die 970 ist kaum langsamer als die 980 und war dank der Effizienz und sehr guten Übertaktbarkeit auch für Enthusiasten sehr ansprechend.
Nicht alle, die sehr hohe Rechenleistung wollten, haben sich damals eine TitanZ oder r295x2 gekauft, falls du das nur als "Enthusiasten-Equipment" ansiehst. 
Aber ich glaube, wir schweifen zu sehr vom Thema ab, meinst du nicht auch?


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Die 970 ist kaum langsamer als die 980 und war dank der Effizienz und sehr guten Übertaktbarkeit auch für Enthusiasten sehr ansprechend.


 okay, wenn du das so meintest, ich dachte du meinst ab der GTX 980 aufwärts, auch preislich gesehen - aber DANN kommt eben mein erster comment auf Dein Posting von wegen "alter Kaffee" zur Geltung: was spielt es denn für eine Rolle, wie alt die Chips bei AMD sind? Was zählt ist die Leistung, und AMD haben auch ne Karte, die kaum schwächer als eine GTX 970 ist, aber günstiger, und eine gleichteure, die etwas stärker als die GTX 970 ist    nur eben beim Strombedarf sind die schwächer, da hängt es dann von der Nutzung ab, ob AMD oder Nvidia für einen rein von Preis-Leistung her besser passt.



> Aber ich glaube, wir schweifen zu sehr vom Thema ab, meinst du nicht auch?


 nö, es geht ja darum, was wir meinen, woran das liegt mit den Marktanteilen


----------



## AC3 (20. August 2015)

die gtx970 ist halt schon seit langem der ultimative preis / leistungssieger und hat obendrauf eine vielfach bessere effizienz (stromverbrauch/leistung) als die AMD krücken der alten GPU architektur (ausnahme fury).

der marktanteil wundert mich daher nicht.



> GTX 970: deren Konkurrenz, die AMD R9 290



lol die 290. die 290 zieht um mind. 100 watt mehr. eine mini 970 liegt unter last sogar um satte 140 watt hinter der ref. 290.
eine 290 kannst du mir schenken. kaufen würde ich eine 290 definitiv NICHT.


----------



## Theojin (20. August 2015)

Selbst ich bin nach 15 Jahren erstmal mit einer Nvidiakarte unterwegs. Nachdem die meine heißgeliebten Voodoo GraKas bzw. deren Hersteller 3dfx geschluckt haben, wollte ich eigentlich nie eine Nvidia haben, schon aus Prinzip. Tja, aber derzeit ist AMD einfach viel zu weit hinten dran, Graka sind Stromfresser, Treiber sind teilweise besch...en, es gibt oft genug Probleme mit ATIs bei neuen Spielen. Für mich war es diesmal klar, daß es keine ATI werden kann.

Das Problem dabei ist leider, so schrumpft der Marktanteil immer weiter, und der Konkurrenzkampf ist bald endgültig vorbei. Und was ein quasi Monopolist ( zumindest für unseren Gamermassenmarkt ) mit den Preisen anstellt, das kann sich sicherlich jeder denken.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> lol die 290. die 290 zieht um mind. 100 watt mehr. eine mini 970 liegt unter last sogar um satte 140 watt hinter der ref. 290.
> eine 290 kannst du mir schenken. kaufen würde ich eine 290 definitiv NICHT.


 Ich bin ja an sich immer ein ruhiger Zeitgenosse, aber mir reicht das mit Dir echt so langsam! Das LOL kannst du dir daher echt mal - mit Verlaub - gepflegt sonstwo hinstecken, wenn du einfach so meinen Hinweis auf den Strombedarf unterschlägst und nur das zitierst, was dir in den Kram passt. Denn ich habe klipp und klar geschrieben, dass meine Aussage zur R9 290 vs GTX 970 vom Nutzungsverhalten abhängt! 

Für viele, nämlich die, nicht grad im Schnitt jeden Tag 2 Std oder mehr spielen, ist die AMD R9 290 in der Summe nämlich sehr wohl eine Alternative zur GTX 970, vlt. sogar die geeignetere Karte, und somit ist dir R9 290 auch definitiv ein Konkurrenzprodukt zur GTX 970.  Und für viele andere ist die GTX 970 eben die bessere Karte, weil sie pro Tag viel spielen oder einfach nur so auf den Strombedarf viel wert legen - ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Das Thema hatten wir schließlich nun echt schon oft genug durchgekaut...


----------



## alu355 (21. August 2015)

Theojin schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist leider, so schrumpft der Marktanteil immer weiter, und der Konkurrenzkampf ist bald endgültig vorbei. Und was ein quasi Monopolist ( zumindest für unseren Gamermassenmarkt ) mit den Preisen anstellt, das kann sich sicherlich jeder denken.



Natürlich kann man sich sorgen machen, aber das Kartellrecht in den USA ist gegenüber dem der EU recht deftig, die FTC kennt da keine Gnade.
Die können in den USA auch aufgrund dieser Rechtslage Monopolisten zerteilen.
Ist verdammt lange her, aber ich glaube Intel hat vor Jahrzehnten sich davor geschützt, indem es für ein Appel & Ei einen Technologietransfer an AMD vollzog.
Dabei muß man aber beachten, daß es nur für den US Markt gilt - in Europa und Asien haben sie weiterhin versucht den Konkurrenten aus dem Markt zu drängen, wie aus dem Urteil von 2010 in den USA hervorging.


----------



## Tut_Ench (21. August 2015)

Ich hatte immerwieder mal zwischen Nvidia und AMD gewechselt, je nachdem wo es zum Zeitpunkt des PC-Upgrades die bessere Karte gab, aber seit Borderlands 2 bin ich komplett bei Nvidia geblieben, weil die den vollen Physx-Support auf ihren Karten haben und AMD einfach nicht.
Bisher muss ich sagen, dass die Entscheidung gut war, denn in meiner Kiste laufen die Karten hervorragend und somit habe ich nicht vor auf absehbare Zeit wieder eine AMD-Karte zu kaufen.


----------



## Sanador (21. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, wenn du das so meintest, ich dachte du meinst ab der GTX 980 aufwärts, auch preislich gesehen - aber DANN kommt eben mein erster comment auf Dein Posting von wegen "alter Kaffee" zur Geltung: was spielt es denn für eine Rolle, wie alt die Chips bei AMD sind?
> 
> nö, es geht ja darum, was wir meinen, woran das liegt mit den Marktanteilen



Noch immer nicht begriffen? Na gut!
Die 970 ist deutlich über der 290 und eher bei der 290X angesiedelt und auch hier spielt die Übertaktungsmöglichkeit eine große Rolle.
Denn auch wie bei der jetzigen Fury ist die 290er-Reihe nicht wirklich für die Overclocker geeignet.
Wieso sollte man sich dann die 290 kaufen, wenn es die bessere 970 gibt. Klar soweit?

Doch es wurde immer mehr off Topic. Schließlich philosophierten wir eher, was man als Enthusiasten-Karten bezeichnen kann und was nicht. Das hatte nur noch wenig mit den Marktdominanz von Nvidia zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Odin333 (21. August 2015)

Man kann hier natürlich lang und breit diskutieren, warum die Situation ist wie sie ist.
Vielleicht sollte man aber mal auf die Idee kommen, dass das nichts mit "uns" Käufern der Oberklasse-Karten und PCselberzusammenschrauber zu tun hat.

Klickt euch einfach mal bei den MM-Komplettrechnern durch. 
Bei den Consumer-Kisten ist das Verhältnis AMD zu Nvidia 26 zu 42, bei den Gaming-Rechnern bei 18 zu 61.


----------



## ZT-ORION (21. August 2015)

Bei Steam sind auch notebooks mit dabei, und dort hat AMD traditionell mehr deals mit den Herstellern als Nvidia. Für die Konsolen hat AMD ja auch die deals, allerdings sind die Gewinnspannen sicher so schlecht, dass es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt. Am freien Markt haben die Karten von AMD im Moment einfach keine Chance, weil Nvidia einfach mehr Geld für die Entwicklung hat. AMD hat damals 5.4Mrd USD bezahlt für ATI, jetzt notiert der komplette Konzern nur noch bei 1.35Mrd USD.   Für reine Desktoprechner könnte ich mir diese 80/20 Verteilung schon gut vorstellen.


----------



## Odin333 (21. August 2015)

Auch bei Notebooks liegt AMD bei den MM-Angeboten weit abgeschlagen: AMD: 54, Nvidia: 85, Intel: 92


----------



## MichaelBonke (21. August 2015)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe mal auf einer unabhängigen Seite Statistiken dazu angeschaut.
> Das niederschmetternde Ergebnis kommt bis zum Q1 2015 sogar hin.



Diese Zahlen stammen ja nicht von Nvidia selbst. Da könnte man wohl in der Tat zurecht zweifeln.
Die Erhebung hat ein Marktforschungsunternehmen durchgeführt. 
Nvidia hat die Zahlen lediglich, zu Promo-Zwecken natürlich, grafisch aufbereitet.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Noch immer nicht begriffen? Na gut!
> Die 970 ist deutlich über der 290 und eher bei der 290X angesiedelt


 äh, deutlich über? Wo hast du das her? Die 970 ist im Schnitt weniger als 10% schneller als die 290. Selbst volle 10% sind nicht viel: bei eh nur 30 FPS hast du halt 33 (bravo...) und wenn du sowieso 60 FPS hast, haste halt 66 FPS.  Nebenbei hat die 290 wiederum echte 4GB RAM und nicht das beschnittene RAM wie bei der 970, die sind also in der Summe so auf einem sehr ähnlichen Niveau. Klar. ne ab Werk OC 970 kommt nah an die 290X ran - aber das gilt für eine OC 290 ebenso.



> und auch hier spielt die Übertaktungsmöglichkeit eine große Rolle.
> Denn auch wie bei der jetzigen Fury ist die 290er-Reihe nicht wirklich für die Overclocker geeignet.


 eigenes Overclocking spielt nun echt nur für wenige Hardwarefreaks eine Rolle, das erklärt auf keinen Fall die Marktanteile - zumal, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, gar nicht klar ist, welche Grafikkarten für den "Erfolg" verantwortlich sind, weil die ganzen dedizierten Karten in den zig Millionen Fertig-PCs ja mitzählen. Klar steht die GTX 970 bei "Gamern" weit oben, aber ob die wirklich relevant ist für die Marktanteilsunterschiede INSGESAMT...? 



> Wieso sollte man sich dann die 290 kaufen, wenn es die bessere 970 gibt. Klar soweit?


 Weil man 40-60€ spart mit einer Leistung, die nicht nennenswert schwächer ist? Sofern man nicht sehr viel spielt, ist die AMD eben in dem Preisbereich eine gute Alternative zur GTX 970. Spielt man im Schnitt täglich 2h oder mehr, dann ist die GTX 970 klar die bessere Wahl. Wenn Leute nach ner neuen Karte fragen oder nen PC suchen, wo so eine Karte in Frage kommt, empfehle ich immer beide Karten und auch noch die R9 390 und lege ganz sachlich dar, wann welche der drei Karten die beste Wahl ist. Es gibt zB auch Leute, deren nur die Leistung wichtig ist, Strom und "Lärm" egal - die nehmen dann "sogar" dir R9 390, wenn sie maximal 350€ zahlen wollen. 

Ich persönlich würde bei den aktuellen Preisen die GTX 970 nehmen - aber nicht, weil sie ganz klar die beste Karte ist, sondern weil ich so viel Spiele, dass die R9 290 auf Dauer dann ihren Preisvorteil verlieren könnte. Aber letztes Jahr hatte ich mich für die R9 290 entschieden, u.a. auch weil ich bei den damaligen Preisen und wg. dem beiliegenden Code für CIV Beyond Eearth effektiv über 100€ Unterschied zur GTX 970 hatte - damals sprach echt rein gar nix für die Nvidia.


----------



## Sanador (21. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> äh, deutlich über? Wo hast du das her? Die 970 ist im Schnitt weniger als 10% schneller als die 290. Selbst volle 10% sind nicht viel: bei eh nur 30 FPS hast du halt 33 (bravo...) und wenn du sowieso 60 FPS hast, haste halt 66 FPS.  Nebenbei hat die 290 wiederum echte 4GB RAM und nicht das beschnittene RAM wie bei der 970, die sind also in der Summe so auf einem sehr ähnlichen Niveau. Klar. ne ab Werk OC 970 kommt nah an die 290X ran - aber das gilt für eine OC 290 ebenso.


Ich gehe mal vom PCGH-Leistungsindex aus. Eine 290X im "Uber-Modus" hat einen Wert von 68,6% und eine GTX 970 ohne OC hat 68,4%.
Also die Aussage, dass eine OC 970 nur nah an eine 290X ran kommt, ist Unsinn.


----------



## kidou1304 (21. August 2015)

Da ich Gamer bin, aber nicht mit Wasserkühlung arbeite, da nicht nötig bisher, wähle ich Nvidia-Karten (preisbereich 300-400), denn die Karten von AMD sind meist deutlich Leistungshungriger und produzieren mehr abwärme. Für mich beides ausschlaggebende Punkte. Für Desktopbetrieb/Office würde ich AMD auch wählen. Und immer dieses...ja wenn man mehr als 2 Stunden spielt, eher Nvidia wegen dem Strombedarf...die 50-100Watt Mehraufnahme der AMD-karten tritt aber nicht erst ab 2 Stunden ein, sondern ab Minute 1 des Zockens. Ich bin zwar nicht Arm, aber dennoch sollte man heutzutage sehen das man wenn möglich Strom sparrt. Tut dem Geldbeutel am Ende auch noch bissl gut


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal vom PCGH-Leistungsindex aus. Eine 290X im "Uber-Modus" hat einen Wert von 68,6% und eine GTX 970 ohne OC hat 68,4%.
> Also die Aussage, dass eine OC 970 nur nah an eine 290X ran kommt, ist Unsinn.


 Nix gegen die PCGH, aber die testen (zumindest Online) oft nur 4-5 Games, das sagt zu wenig aus. Siehe hier:  NVIDIA Maxwell Next Gen: GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 4 - HT4U.net die haben 18 Games getestet, und da hast du in Full-HD 3% Vorsprung für die 970 zur R9 290 und 4% Vorsprung für die 290X zur 970. Die 970 liegt also ziemlich exakt dazwischen. 




Sanador schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal vom PCGH-Leistungsindex aus. Eine 290X im "Uber-Modus" hat einen Wert von 68,6% und eine GTX 970 ohne OC hat 68,4%.
> Also die Aussage, dass eine OC 970 nur nah an eine 290X ran kommt, ist Unsinn.


 Nix gegen die PCGH, aber die testen (zumindest Online) oft nur 4-5 Games, das sagt zu wenig aus. Siehe hier:  NVIDIA Maxwell Next Gen: GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 4 - HT4U.net die haben 18 Games getestet, und da hast du in Full-HD 3% Vorsprung für die 970 zur R9 290 und 4% Vorsprung für die 290X zur 970. Die 970 liegt also ziemlich exakt dazwischen. 


@kidou: da hast du einen fetten Denkfehler wg. des Strombedarfs... klar hat die R9 290 ab der ersten Minute mehr Stromkosten als die GTX 970, aber da sie günstiger ist, musst du eben im Schnitt über 2 Jahre Nutzungsdauer jeden Tag im Jahr mind 2h spielen, bis du wirklich in der Summe für die AMD mehr zahlst als für die Nvidia. D.h wenn du nicht so viel spielst (2h sind echt schon viel - auf 2h JEDEN Tag zu kommen ist für viele allein schon deswegen kaum möglich, weil Arbeit und soziale Kontakte gar nicht so viel freie Zeit übrig lassen), tut die AMD trotz des Strombedarfs Deinem Geldbeutel gut


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2015)

nja, die PCGH testet halt schon so gut und beschränkt sich auch mit den 6 Spielen, aber brillianter weise reicht es auch da nicht nur auf die Endnote zu schauen, sondern wie die einzelnen Werte sind, z.B. wie das Aussieht bei Skyrim oder Bioshock oder Anno, in den Auflösungen FHD, WQHD und UHD


----------



## Neawoulf (21. August 2015)

Wirklich schade. Wenn es die AMD GPUs irgendwann mal gar nicht mehr geben wollen, werden die Nvidia-Preise wohl ordentlich wachsen, wenn nicht gerade ein neuer Konkurrent auftaucht. Aber das passiert ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen.

Ich kann gleichzeitig aber auch jeden verstehen, der keine AMD-Karte haben will. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren selbst ziemliche Probleme mit ner AMD-Karte und der Support war einfach nur eine Katastrophe. Gleichzeitig haben auch einige Spiele Treiberprobleme mit AMD-Karten (zuletzt mitbekommen bei Project Cars, das inzwischen aber relativ gut darauf laufen soll). Ob das nun die Schuld von AMD ist oder ob die Spieleentwickler da verantwortlich sind, kann ich als Laie natürlich nicht sagen. Aber an sich werde ich erstmal bei Nvidia bleiben, weil ich mich da einfach drauf verlassen kann, dass (fast) alles so funktioniert, wie es soll.


----------



## schmoki (21. August 2015)

Hatte die letzten 10Jahre immer ne AMD-Karte und nie Probleme und bin dieses Jahr auch auf Nvidia gewechselt. Der Hauptgrund dafür war allerdings shadowplay


----------



## Gemar (21. August 2015)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Diese Zahlen stammen ja nicht von Nvidia selbst. Da könnte man wohl in der Tat zurecht zweifeln.
> Die Erhebung hat ein Marktforschungsunternehmen durchgeführt.
> Nvidia hat die Zahlen lediglich, zu Promo-Zwecken natürlich, grafisch aufbereitet.


Ok, alles klar! Da war ich wohl zu vorschnell. 
NVidia Karten gehen wirklich weg, wie geschnitten Brot. Selbst die 970er, die so stark in der Kritik stand wird tatsächlich immer teurer. Dank der hohen Nachfrage?
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, zur Einführung Modelle für 300€ bei Händlern gesehen zu haben, jetzt bekommt man diese zum Durchschnittspreis von 350€.
Die Karte wurde in der Zeit tatsächlich teurer.


----------



## Sanador (21. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nix gegen die PCGH, aber die testen (zumindest Online) oft nur 4-5 Games, das sagt zu wenig aus. Siehe hier:  NVIDIA Maxwell Next Gen: GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 4 - HT4U.net die haben 18 Games getestet, und da hast du in Full-HD 3% Vorsprung für die 970 zur R9 290 und 4% Vorsprung für die 290X zur 970. Die 970 liegt also ziemlich exakt dazwischen.


Mag auch sicherlich sein.
Doch ich finde die Art wie die PCGH testet ganz gut. Schließlich will man bei einer neuen Karten wissen, wie die aktuellen AAA-Titel vom Werte her durchschnittlich abschneiden.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Mag auch sicherlich sein.
> Doch ich finde die Art wie die PCGH testet ganz gut. Schließlich will man bei einer neuen Karten wissen, wie die aktuellen AAA-Titel vom Werte her durchschnittlich abschneiden.


 klar, aber erstens will man doch nicht NUR was über die aktuellsten Titel wissen, sondern auch, wie unter den etwas "älteren" Games, die man immer noch gerne spielt, die Leistung aussieht. Denn wenn einer zB noch ne AMD 4870 oder Nvidia GTX 470 hat, dann interessiert den sicherlich schon, ob es sich lohnt, eine R9 290 oder GTX 970 zu holen, weil die Games, die vor 2 Jahren "Top" waren und die derjenige gerne spielen möchte, auf den genannten alten Karten nicht mehr auf max laufen.

Und auch wenn man sich wirklich ausschließlich für Games nicht älter als 12 Monate interessiert, sind 3-4 Games einfach zu wenig. Da muss nur eines der Games aus der Reihe tanzen, und schon hast du ein verfälschtes Ergebnis. Hast du aber bei 15 Games 2-3 dabei, die auf Nvidia (oder AMD) ungewöhnlich viel besser laufen, fällt das in der Summe nicht so ins Gewicht, bzw. du hast vlt 2 Games, die auf Nvidia besser laufen, aber auch 2, die auf AMD besser laufen, so dass es im Schnitt sich ausgleicht. Nebenbei: bei der PCGH ist AFAIK oft auch Anno 2070 eines der 3-5 Games, also nicht grad ein aktueller AAA-Titel


----------



## ZT-ORION (21. August 2015)

Die Preissteigerungen liegen wohl eher daran, dass der Euro immer wertloser wird. Das meiste aus den USA kostet nun 20-30% mehr... Einzig die 980 GTX ist durch die Preissenkung mit release der 980Ti wieder in etwa so teuer wie vor einem Jahr.


----------



## AC3 (25. August 2015)

> Ich wäre bei den Angaben, was die Beurteilung für den Gamer-Markt  angeht, sehr vorsichtig, denn die ganzen für Gaming lächerlichen  GT720&co-Karten in Millionen von Fertig-PC zählen ja auch mit als  "dedizierte Grafikkarten". Interessant wäre eher, wie es bei den  Verkäufen von Karten ab der 100€-Preisklasse aussieht (ab AMD R7 260X  und Nvidia GTX 750 Ti), die auch für moderne Spiele noch akzeptabel  sind. Und vor allem: bei wirklich einzeln gekauften Karten, die nicht  schon im PC drin sind.




nvidia belegt bei steam  die ersten 10 plätze durchgehend.
die meistverkauften karten sind die 660, 760 und der überflieger 970.
AMD hat auf diesem "gaming" segment bei steam NOCH weniger marktanteil.

der überflieger 970 ist mittlerweile sogar am ersten platz bei steam und die karte gibt es erst seit etwa einem jahr.
die 970 alleine hat schon einen größeren marktanteil als die komplette 7900 und R9 serie von AMD zusammen.

ps die intel GPUs zählen nicht.
die sind ja überall als iGPU vorhanden.



> Bei Steam sind auch notebooks mit dabei, und dort hat AMD traditionell mehr deals mit den Herstellern als Nvidia.



LOL?
im gaming notebooksegment gibt es fast nur noch intel/nvidia hardware.
gerade bei akkubetrieb ist die effizienz am wichtigsten.


----------



## restX3 (28. August 2015)

So wie es aussieht werden die überteuerten Fury Grafikkarten von AMD auch nichts an der Situation ändern. Schon die R9 290/X haben sich erschrecken schlecht verkauft.
AMD bräuchte mal ein guten CEO und gutes Marketing + so ein Verkaufsschlager wie die Nvidia GTX 970.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht werden die überteuerten Fury Grafikkarten von AMD auch nichts an der Situation ändern. Schon die R9 290/X haben sich erschrecken schlecht verkauft.
> AMD bräuchte mal ein guten CEO und gutes Marketing + so ein Verkaufsschlager wie die Nvidia GTX 970.



Überteuert? Ernsthaft? *facepalm*


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Überteuert? Ernsthaft? *facepalm*


 Die Fury X nicht, die Fury aber auf jeden Fall: teurer als die GTX 980, aber nicht besser, und die GTX 980 ist selber schon eh viel zu teuer im Vergleich zu einer GTX 970 oder AMD R9 290/390.


@RestX3: wo hast du das gehört, dass die R9 290 sich erschreckend schlecht verkauft haben soll? Vor der GTX 970 führte an sich kein Weg an der vorbei, wenn man auch nur einen Hauch auf das Preis-Leistungs wert gelegt hat und zwischen 250 und 400 Euro suchte, und mit Release der GTX 970 war deren Preis "angemessen": nen Tick schwächer, bei Last 100W mehr Strombedarf, dafür aber 40-50€ günstiger, teilweise zwischen Oktober bis Januar sogar 70€ günstiger und in Einzelfällen sogar 100€:  ich hab ne Asus R9 290 inkl. Payback von Asus für 235€ bekommen, da kostete die billigste verfügbare GTX 970 340€ - das war entweder "uninformiert" oder total irrsinnig, wenn man da trotzdem die Nvidia nahm, außer man ist dermaßen Hardcore drauf, dass man das Geld wirklich durch den Stromverbrauch wieder reinholt...  da muss man dann aber 5h JEDEN Tag im Schnitt zocken und die Karte 2 Jahre nutzen, damit das passiert.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Fury X nicht, die Fury aber auf jeden Fall: teurer als die GTX 980, aber nicht besser, und die GTX 980 ist selber schon eh viel zu teuer im Vergleich zu einer GTX 970 oder AMD R9 290/390.



ja, aber die 290(X) wareb auch nicht überteuert
also wenn der da so undiverenzierte Aussagen macht kann ich da auch nicht helfen


----------

